# Roll on membrane in shower



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Interesting thought..... never heard of that drain.... can't imagine how you would get a good seal at the drain...

Heck... Let's invent it.

Best


----------



## intense98rt (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking for a drain like this that is made for a mortar bed and doesn't cost $100+.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Go to Latacretes site and look up Hydroban and Latacretes drain system---Bring a wallet---I use their waterproofing for showers and like the products---but good does come at a price---------


----------



## intense98rt (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks. That's what I'm looking for. I don't understand why more manufacturers don't make them. It would be nice to drive the price down.
Is the only difference between the hydro ban and hydro barrier the drying time?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I never heard of Hydro barrier---in the last couple of years several companies have come out with paint on waterproofing---I have only used Hydroban and red guard---

Hydroban for really critical waterproofing like shower pans--Red Guard for walls and less critical surfaces---


----------



## intense98rt (Jan 24, 2013)

hydro barrier is from laticrete just like hydro ban. Hydro barrier is about half the price of hydro ban.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They have a terrific technical help line----I suggest you call and ask---let us know.

Hydroban is a heavy coating that I have grown to trust----when something works and works well I am slow to try something else.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

So Mike..... Not talking Kerdi Shulter..... There is a paint system (Hydroban or redgard type) that you can just use on the preslope (with no top coat for tile) and sufficiently tie into the drain.....????

(I guess everyone around me uses a rubber membrane asembly, or kerdi, or hot mop)

Thanks

Peter


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, there is----I've built three or four showers this way---I am a liner guy---most times.

The showers were all on a slab---I am still not confident enough to use them over frame construction---But that is an application that the paint on membranes are approved for----perhaps some day I will----


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*THANKS MIKE*....... Live and learn every day.....:thumbsup:

I just tried googling... no luck.... 

Do you know of a site/manufacturer that shows the assembly..... like is the preslope same dry sand mix mortor,... thicker than normal preslope,.... just two coats redguard.... and drain assembly. (I did not think above drain assembly was a "paint on" drain assembly... or was it.)

TIA

Best

Peter


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Shower Pans for Tile - Linear and Square Drains - Benches, Niches and Seats - Waterproof Shower Kit

You can do a curb and dry pack (deck mud) --then the Hydroban---( I would not trust red guard) or remove the slab in the area of the shower --add the drain and pack a barrier free --roll in shower floor---

Hydroban is a rubbery membrane when finished and is completely water proof---

A schluter drain or Latacrete drain is easiest to use--however, before these were invented a standard clamp drain was used---leaving a hollow opening in the drain area--so the Hydroban could be applied directly to the plastic drain--then the hollow was packed with deck mud before tiling---Mike----


----------

